# UnBonding



## flyte (Jul 3, 2008)

How do I get my male RN dove to unbond to me and bond to another female RN? I want him to have a "real" mate, yet he insists on giving me all of his attention. I have tried ignoring him less, yet he calls and calls until I give him attention. Any suggestions?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

flyte said:


> How do I get my male RN dove to unbond to me and bond to another female RN? I want him to have a "real" mate, yet he insists on giving me all of his attention. I have tried ignoring him less, yet he calls and calls until I give him attention. Any suggestions?


Do you have a female RN?


----------



## flyte (Jul 3, 2008)

*unbonding*

Yes - I have one.


----------



## flyte (Jul 3, 2008)

*Unbonding*

I have put a female RN (actually 2) in the same large cage with him and he continues to peck and harrass them so badly that I am afraid of blood being drawn. I had to remove the female. He can be placed aside of a female in a separate cage but not together. He basically ignores the female in the cage next to him.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I don't have doves......I have pigeons, but I would say just ignore him as much as you can and leave the two of them to figure out each other. I can't imagine a bird preferring a human over another bird forever......but I could be wrong. I guess you're SURE that the other one is a girl. 
Some of our members do have doves, so I'm sure they'll be along sometime.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would put the girl or girls in a cage right up next to his so they can see each other, them I woudl just feed and water him but not handle or "love up" on him
then as time goes by you may find him cooing to the girls, then I would try it again.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Overlapping territories*

Some here on PT have suggested letting each of them have their own separate cages, their own territories, and give them time to get used to each other and not feel threatened.

That's how we humans do it also. Usually go out on a number of dates, alternate the persons we see, take time to feel comfortable. Even "love at first sight" can be very stressful, because it is full of ideals, illusions, which are gradually replaced by either genuine liking, love, or dislike.

If your mom chose a girl (or boy, depending on your preferences) and moved him/her into your bedroom overnight, you might feel like chasing him/her out while wondering why your parents hated you.

I rescued a female pigeon last year (*Osk-gurr*) who had a paralyzed right wing (she is in an aviary of a lady I know, and has since recovered some use of it). 

My male rescued-as-a-baby and hand-raised *Wieteke* had raised four youngsters by a feral female (*Mamieke*) the previous summer in our apartment, and still considered our apartment his territory, although the landlord had us evict the pigeons. He lived on the street, came by daily for food (and medication), was courting a different female since Mamieke wouldn't -- couldn't, we kept her out -- make a nest inside. He was quite bothered by Osk-gurr in her pet carrier, and would attack her. He would strut and oo-coo around the cage, to let her know this was his territory. After a week or so, one day they encountered each other before I could put her back in her cage. She went up to him and flirted. They started kissing, then mated. They raised a female baby (*Wie-osk*) in the atelier, and after a few weeks Osk-gurr and Wie-osk went to the re-habber, while Wieteke chose to stay in Cologne, in his familiar haunts.

Takes a bit of time and patience sometimes.

Wieteke had also considered my wife his mate for a while, during his first winter, until he had more exposure to feral females. 

Larry


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Are you positive your boy is really a boy??? Females will bow & coo also, but will not allow another female in their territory. To try to mate them put the ''boy'' in a neutral cage with the female. Even if it is a boy,. ... he may not allow anybody to enter HIS territory.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

1. Make sure the dove is a hen.
2. Don't put them together yet, let them observe each other from seperate cages. Then reunite them, and see how that goes, if it doesn't work, then try step 3
3. You need to be out of the birds sight, the one that is bonded to you, until the birds are mated.


----------

